# Misty Hall. Nov 2012



## Judderman62 (Nov 11, 2012)

I stumbled across this place and from images seen it looked quite promising.
It has been on the Market at £ 2, 500 000.00 and later down to a
bargain £ 1, 500 000.00. It has six bedrooms and 3 bathrooms and a selection
of outbuildings including guest accommodation and stables.

It comes with a swimming pool, squash court and 189 acres of land.
It has been systematically vandalised and is now derelict and uninhabitable.

It has also been removed from market.

I arrived on site at 0700 on a very misty but sunny Saturday morn.

Sadly the site is very disappointing - it is stripped to bare brick and there's breeze block
and wood everywhere where remodelling has been carried out.

I had really been looking forward to this but was ultimately disappointed.
The mist added a lovely atmosphere and has enhanced some shots.
I had several partridges for company during my visit - place was
full of them.

On to the pictures.
-
1
How it looked in better times
-





-
2
Misty days
-




-
3
-




-
4
-




-
5
-




-
6
-




-
7
-




-
8
-




-
9
-




-
10
-




-
11
-




-
12
-




-
13
The Pool is completely covered except for this little bit
-




-
14
Lets nip to the squash court and stable block
-




-
15
-




-
16
-




-
17
-





-
18
-




-
19
-




-
20
-




-
21
-




-
Thanks for looking​


----------



## abel101 (Nov 11, 2012)

loving this mate!

some beautiful shots all round first picture to how it looks now is really shocking but very beautiful


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice work mate looks a good mootch


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 12, 2012)

Still a good explore, and a few bits left (the hanging saw)


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Nov 12, 2012)

lovely!! Ace pics


----------



## sonyes (Nov 12, 2012)

Quality set of pics mate! Looks a nice mooch!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 12, 2012)

lovely shots, still definitely worth a look, thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucky Pants (Nov 12, 2012)

Fantastic pictures looks a strange kind of place ,thanks .


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 12, 2012)

I love the saw,think the metal miners must have missed it!great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 12, 2012)

Nowt wrong with that mate. Didn't disappoint at all


----------



## Carlh (Nov 12, 2012)

wow. thats a stunning place.


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks for the kind words everyone 

piddle easy explore it is too


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 12, 2012)

promised so much but provided so little (like my wifes xmas presents !) still a good explore mind you, any access is good access despite what is inside, thanks for sharing


----------



## skankypants (Nov 13, 2012)

wow...what a place..bet that house holds so many stories...nice report..


----------



## ryedale rodent (Nov 16, 2012)

It's still on a local agent's website for £2.5m


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 16, 2012)

you sure that's not just an out of date page ?

last price I saw was £ 1.5 ...why, in these harsh financial times, would it suddenly go up by £1 million when it's been further chavved ?


----------



## Wakey Lad (Nov 16, 2012)

You got some grand shots out of it fella


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 16, 2012)

cheers wakey


----------



## night crawler (Nov 16, 2012)

My that is a sad looking place, how can you own a place worth that much money and just leave it. Certainly not a disappointing explore from the photo's you took.


----------



## shane.c (Nov 18, 2012)

What a shame, mindless idiots,


----------



## ryedale rodent (Nov 19, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> you sure that's not just an out of date page ?
> 
> last price I saw was £ 1.5 ...why, in these harsh financial times, would it suddenly go up by £1 million when it's been further chavved ?



Yep, still £2.5m (www.rounthwaite-woodhead.co.uk)


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 20, 2012)

What a waste of a lovely looking building. Love the misty shot of it, great set all round. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow, what a stunning building!


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 21, 2012)

well I'm glad several people seem to like it more than I did lol. Enjoyed the explore, especially with the lovely misty day, the grounds and the outbuildings - just the main house's architecture and materials didn't float my boat.


----------



## nelly (Nov 25, 2012)

Excellent splore and write up


----------

